# [Wet Thumb Forum]-House plants to fight algae



## jaybird002

I ran across a most intriguing post in the beginners planted tank wet thumbs forum. Someone put a house plant in the external filter of his tank. Apparently it is one of those vine-like cuttings that people put in water till they sprout roots, then usually place them in soil. In his case, the plant took root in the filter and grew leaves in the air, outside the tank. It is real emergent growth, although of a land plant. He says it greatly reduced the algae.

Has anyone tried something like this, and do you think it would suck up nutrients enough to combat algae? Also, could you put the stem directly in the tank and let the leaves grow outside the water? My aquatic plants grow so poorly that I'm willing to try a terrestrial. Do you see any problems with this approach?


----------



## imported_chrismisc

Hi Jaybird,

I have pothos cuttings (a bomb-proof ivy, that migh even be what was referred to--I read that same post) growing in a ten gallon holding tank. I did just stick the cut ends in the water with the vines hanging over the side of the tank. The ends took root in the open water, and I can attest that since doing that two weeks ago, I've noticed a desrease in the amount of hair & slimy algae in what is, admittedly, an overfed, under filtered tank wit tons of direct sun. The downside was I think the bamboo shrimp I had in there used the vines as an escape ladder and are petrified on my floor somewhere. 

I have also read of live plant filters (like a modified algae turf scrubber used in saltwater), where live plants (grown emerse,or macroalgae in the SW case), are kept in a sump set-up under the stand with lighting that's timed in reverse of the normal daylight cycle, so you get the added bonus of plants consuming CO2 and producing o2 at night. But as far as terrestiral plants go, I've seen (in a book I own from the 80's that's at home right now so I can't cite exactly yet) a live terrestrial plant filter set-up that was basically just an oversized HOB with emerse growth cascading out the top. If you had hungry enough terrrestirals in the filter media, or pea gravel even, you could accomplish the same effect.

Also, on a related note, in Germany they have perfected swimming pools filtered exclusively by an adjacent marsh area full of marginal plants! And it was pretty, too. People do ponds that way, so I don't see why a durable bunch of terrestrial plants with contact to aquarium water with all that great fish fertilizer wouldn't make use of it.


----------



## dwalstad

Growing houseplants in aquariums is a wonderful idea. My lab co-worker has bamboo growing out of his Betta tank. The bamboo cuts down on toxins (ammonia, etc), water changes, and looks great, too.

The idea of using emergent plants to purify water is used in water treatment and many pond systems. Read the "The Aerial Advantage" chapter in my book for why this works so well.

There are websites (somewhere?) promoting this idea in aquariums. Somehow my co-worker found people that are selling kits.

But you can try puting any houseplant wherever it will grow in your tank. The idea is definitely worth investigating.

Thanks for the great question!


----------



## Jane of Upton

Yep, in houseplant forums, the use of aquarium water from a water change is often touted as a fabulous fertilizer. Of course in El Natural, there aren't as many water changes. 

Many houseplants can grow hydroponically - roots in water, growth above. I think the concern with that would be making sure the plant gets enough light to survive, otherwise it will rot, and could put things back into your water that may be harmful. Pothos is a member of the philodendron family, which are poisonous to consume (pets & kids). I don't know if those compounds would get released into the water by an unhealthy plant. Also, I would *Start* any fresh cuttings in a container of aquarium water, until the wound on the cut end (which can release the toxins) is sealed up, and perhaps some root growth is started. Roots (on vine-type philodendrons) will emerge from the scab, or node of where a leaf had emerged. Small white, fuzzy-looking bumps are the first sign. I would think at that point, it would be safe to introduce it into the aquarium system. 

Shape of growth should be considered too - I've been thinking a vine-type might be able to dangle down, and get the light thrown off from the aquarium, as I have no windows in my aquarium nook. 

Here are some suggestions on plants which take to the hydroponic thing pretty readily and are easily available:

Philodendron cordatum: Heart-leafed philo. Dark green heart shaped leaves, vining/dangling, and tolerates pretty low light levels. Very easy as houseplant, easily found as small starts in garden centers, supermarkets and big box stores. 

Philodendron micans (scandant): Velvet philodendron. A favorite of mine. Same as above, but the leaves have a lovely velvety texture, with copper hilights on the underside. Will tolerate quite low light levels (like above) and has recently become just as widely available. It is a slower grower, however.

Syngonium podophylum xxx, (lots of varieties): Arrow-head vine. Vining in nature/structure, but a bit more upright growing. Generally, the fancier the leaf (white vein patterns, pink coloring, etc.) the higher the light requirements. Also available as above. 

Epiphremnum x??x: Pothos, "Devil's Ivy", and a variegated variety called "Marble Queen". Very similar to heart leafed philo, but more robust in growth. The green can take low light levels, while the variegated needs at least moderate light. 

Spathiphylum. These are the plants that are ubiquitous in the "betta vases". Upright growth, with a similar look to an Amazon sword (they're related, and often spaths are sold as "aquarium plants" although they will slowly rot when fully immersed). Also can take relatively low light levels. Easy.

Hedera helix: Ivy. You might want to try it if you have enough light. IF you have enough light. Again, the more variegation, the higher the light requirement. They do demand fresh air circulation, and prefer cooler temps. It would be very pretty though. 

Any plant that CAN be rooted in water (to propagate) generally can also be grown in a hydroponic fashion.

One final note (I promise! LOL) is that the plants will grow a different type of root in water than in soil. In water, getting moisture is not an issue, so long snakey roots without a lot of branching, and therefore not many root hairs are formed. Little starter plants (like from supermarket) that were grown as cuttings in soil will need to transition over to the life aquatic. 

Best of Luck with it!
-Jane


----------



## DataGuru

Here's the plant filter I have set up on my goldie tank. Recently added a trickle tower to it.
http://dataguru.org/misc/aquarium/plantfilter.html


----------



## Miss Fishy

All this houseplant business sounds great! I was thinking of using some marginal plants from my ponds in my aquariums, but they seem to require lots of light (my aquariums only get a couple of hours direct sun). Now I'm going to try some Peace Lily babies. 

From Alex.


----------



## dwalstad

I think that the plants in Betty's "filter" look healthier than many house plants I've seen.

My co-worker with the bamboo plant and betta reports today that his tank, which he set up several months ago is doing very well. He hasn't changed water in many months. Tank is near a window.


----------



## Buje

small tomato plants (not tall) is very good to remove nitrate and have the advanges of giving you fruits to eat.
They use them in a test lab I visit some years ago in a attempt to clean wastewater from cities...(they did the cleaning I just visited *S*)
/buje


----------



## dwalstad

Tomatoes! The Aerial Advantage just gets better and better.


----------



## peter bradley

when i attended aquatic guardeners convention in chattanoga we visited the great tennersee aquarum .the turtle exhibit was filtered very effeciently whith a gravity fed trough of house plants. such as philidendroms .swiss.chease plants etc . works brilliantly .arial roots of monestera delicosa.placed in tank make wonderful nitate filters also angle fish love this natural set up. peter bradley


----------



## mujacko2002

*a poor man's fish pond*

Mabuhay!

I don't know if this is applicable in this discussion and if the plant is available in your area but i would just like to share these very practical method to cut on costs if one is really more into the biology of the hobby. A hobbyist from the Philippines experimented by using "gota kola", a plant related to the pennyworth. So here is sir Junax' s story :



> Hi every one, just like to share my Poor man's fish pond. i design and made it my self and the best part of it is it cost only 3,000 pesos ($50-$60). Honestly, i place this pond out side my area so if the land owner would like me to move out i can pack my things and go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used old woods para to lessen the cost of the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding filtration, the water from the pump goes up the bucket, more like a mechanical filter and goes down to the plant filter. i use Gotu kula since i've noticed the positive effect of it in removing pollution from the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using 1 inch crush stones. here is a picture on the subtrate.





> Im pushing this filter to the limit so its has been 1 year already and i never clean nor change the water of my pond. i do believe that all the water from this pond is replace with rain water over the period of time. Last week I tested the water and im happy to say that i have 8.0Ph, with Zero amonia, nitrate and nitrite. still perfect for the kois to live with. You just have to trust me on these.
> 
> 1st water goes up the mechanical filter with the use on submersible pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the picture of my mechanical filter with no cleaning for a year already. very dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd step from mechanical filter it goes down to the plant filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water will pass to the plant and goes back to the pond.


Just sharing.

Godbless


----------



## colinsk

Very nice! I like the "settling tank" for sediments. I bet it would make for some interesting microbiology. I expect it to be quite anaerobic at the bottom.


----------



## totziens

Thanks for sharing. The wooden pond is interesting  I have seen a neighbour setting up wooden tank when I was a kid.

It's interesting to know that house plants can be use as "filter"


----------



## dave k

This might be of intrest


----------



## WillowNatalia

I'm curious how well growing vegetables hydroponically in a fish tank would work. I know someone mentioned tomatoes. I'm really tempted to make a styrofoam float and cut out a hole or two for the net pots in which to grow the vegetables, lettuce I think would be a good start. My tank gets quite a lot of natural sunlight, so I'm not too worried about the in-tank plants not getting enough light.

I'm off to do some research.



Jane of Upton said:


> Yep, in houseplant forums, the use of aquarium water from a water change is often touted as a fabulous fertilizer. Of course in El Natural, there aren't as many water changes.
> 
> Many houseplants can grow hydroponically - roots in water, growth above. I think the concern with that would be making sure the plant gets enough light to survive, otherwise it will rot, and could put things back into your water that may be harmful....
> 
> Shape of growth should be considered too - I've been thinking a vine-type might be able to dangle down, and get the light thrown off from the aquarium, as I have no windows in my aquarium nook.
> 
> Here are some suggestions on plants which take to the hydroponic thing pretty readily and are easily available:
> 
> Philodendron cordatum...
> Philodendron micans (scandant)...
> Syngonium podophylum xxx, (lots of varieties)...
> Epiphremnum x??x...
> Spathiphylum...
> Hedera helix...
> 
> Any plant that CAN be rooted in water (to propagate) generally can also be grown in a hydroponic fashion....
> -Jane


----------



## svenster88

I can imagen that it would work very well, as long as you provide enough light. I like the idea of aquaponics, seems very sustainabe! If you wanted you could culture fish to eat, while growing your veggies alongside  , though I can't imagen that guppys and co. would hit the spot. I'd need something more substantial myself hehe.


----------



## SameButMoreSo

svenster88 said:


> I can imagen that it would work very well, as long as you provide enough light. I like the idea of aquaponics, seems very sustainabe! If you wanted you could culture fish to eat, while growing your veggies alongside  , though I can't imagen that guppys and co. would hit the spot. I'd need something more substantial myself hehe.


When I was in college someone was experimenting with raising tilapia in the greenhouse. It was a dual function experiment. The tanks themselves were there as part of a passive solar experiment involving using large volumes of water to try to stabilize temperature swings. The tilapia were in the tanks because someone else wanted to find out if they'd be practical as a protein source for third world subsistence farmers.

There was a separate experiment involving hydroponic tomatoes in the same greenhouse. (Not part of the tilapia tank setup.) I found out from the guy running the experiment that tomato plants are sensitive to daylight hours. He wouldn't get much of a crop in winter because the greenhouse lights weren't left on long enough. It was a duration issue, not an intensity issue.


----------



## Diana K

I have had the best results from Golden Pothos. Seems to be a light issue. Other than directly under the aquarium light the area around the aquariums is not well lit. 
I have probably 100' (30 meters) of Golden Pothos hooked to the walls, and growing laps around some rooms. 
I have had good luck with Heartleaf Philodendron in a window box sort of planter. I sealed the holes and pumped the water from the tank into one end, and connected a short piece of tubing to the other end to return it to the tank. 3/8" lava rock supported the plants. I had a really beautiful Maranta sp. in there, too. 
Syngonium gets top heavy, then falls out of the tank. 
Spider plant does well in direct sun. 

In general upright plants need more support, so I keep them in their pots and dunk the whole pot into the tank as needed. Do not do this when you first buy the plant, it may have fertilizer or pesticide on it. I water new plants with aquarium water until these dangers are past. 
Trailing plants can be allowed to hang over, but I use a rubber band to connect them to a nail in the wall so they won't fall out of the tank. 

Roots will eventually find the substrate in the tank. 

When I do water changes I run the water out to deep soak my fruit trees.


----------



## will5

I would just like to add that I have had pothos growing in my aquariums for about two years now with no ill effects.


----------



## Tominizer

Fantastic idea................. would luv to try this but we have a bungalow and our tank is build into the wall in the basement at the foot of the stairs.......... which is open to the main floor. So there's not a lot of natural light............... am I screwed ?!!!??! :mmph:

The other thing is my lighting is fairly close to the top of the tank.............I'm not seeing how the plants would work setup wise with that arrangement. #-o


----------



## Diana K

Add a separate light to benefit whatever plants you grow out of the top of the tank. Choose house plants that grow in very low light situations:
Aspidistra elatior (Cast Iron Plant, green or variegated)
Aglaonema (Chinese Evergreen, several leaf variations)
Epipremnum pinnatum (Golden Pothos)
Philodendron scandens oxycardium (Heartleaf Philodendron)

The more actively growing the plant the better bio-filter it will be. 
A plant that is just sort of sitting there, not growing is not using much nitrogen (Which is incorporated into new tissues)
Give even these 'low light' plants half a day (12 hours) or more of decent light and they can grow fast enough to become pretty good filters for your aquarium.


----------



## ferris89

This was really interesting, I think I am going to try it using some moneywort that I have growing outside by/in my pond, and see if it does well  it is part of the bacopa family, bacopa monieri if I am not mistaken, so wonder if it works like a filter when in an emersed form...


----------



## Diana K

If it is growing it is getting the nutrients it needs from somewhere. 
Carbon from the air, so there is not any deficiency.
Nitrogen and other nutrients from the tank.


----------

